# Roval Fusee E5 Hub



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Who makes the Roval Fusee E5 Shimano cassette body?

I'm looking to replacing my "high-spline, Dura Ace only:mad2:" model with the regular one to fit a single speed conversion kit. Also, not being limited to Shimano cassettes would be nice (no, SRAM doesn't fit).

I know I can get a replacement from Specialized, but was looking for an alternative (read: cheaper) source.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

loubnc said:


> Who makes the Roval Fusee E5 Shimano cassette body?
> 
> I'm looking to replacing my "high-spline, Dura Ace only:mad2:" model with the regular one to fit a single speed conversion kit. Also, not being limited to Shimano cassettes would be nice (no, SRAM doesn't fit).
> 
> I know I can get a replacement from Specialized, but was looking for an alternative (read: cheaper) source.



My Roval Rapide SL45s have DT Swiss internals and freehub body as most Rovals do. You may be able to get something that will work from DT Swiss.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

jrob1775 said:


> My Roval Rapide SL45s have DT Swiss internals and freehub body as most Rovals do. You may be able to get something that will work from DT Swiss.


Same with my Roval Fusee SL wheels: DT Swiss internals and freehub.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

Y'all certain they are swiss made?
The limited non scientific research i have done indicates that the production has been outsourced to Taiwan ( not always a bad thing, but thats not swiss made)


----------

